# Women trappers??????



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Michigander1 said:


> Im thinking Im thinking how to reply nice to this :banghead3,Mich


Mich, give it up. With YOUR mind......you will never come up with anything appropriate.:lol:


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

My BF and I set up on a friend of his property and we got a 63 lb beaver :yikes:and smaller one and 3 muskrats. I can't wait to see what is in the traps today. As soon as I can I will put up a pic of the beavers.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I've taken my wife out on the water line a couple times and she likes to go.
Last year, she rode with me on the quad to check Fox traps and she was 8 months pregnant! That was funny let me tell ya.....ooh, ouch, bump, slow, ooh!

Mike


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

My wife runs the line with me on the weekends, here is a pic from this year.


Griff


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

There is a lady trapper in SW Michigan that can trap right along side any canine trapper in the state. Just don't tell her who told you her beautiful red fox coat by Fritz was all made from road kills.

She won a bunch of fox trap setting contests at the old SMTA conventions.

Griffondog knows who I am talking about. 

I can't believe I called her a lady Don't ever tell her grifdog

There is also a female bank loan officer from the northern lower that did all the skinning and fur put up for her husband. Wore gloves to work during the trapping season because her hands were so stained from putting up fur.
She is the proud owner of a beautiful skunk coat made from skunk she put up.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

here is 2 of the first beaver my BF and I got this year. This is a pic of my BF and a friend of his.I am behind the camera.








the littleest one is a muskrat. We got another beaver the other day he waighed 45 lbs. can't wait to see what we have in them tomarrow.


----------



## buellkat (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi to everyone. Just found this site! and I was looking for ice fishing reports. I love it!

I went out with a buddy last year on his traplines, and I was instantly hooked. I have always wanted to trap. Over the last year I have been gathering the equipment, and now the season is here, and my work has been wayyyy too busy for me to set traps and be able to check them every day. Maybe soon.  

Check out the convention in Evart in 2008. It is a great place to pick up "stuff" and learn at the demos. I went this past summer and it is the place for trappers. They make it a family event, activities for the kids.

I also have a g/f who used to trap as a kid with her Dad, and wants to go out with me when I check my lines. So there are some chicks out there trapping.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Sience I have been going out with my hubby I love it. he has tought me so much and I am still learning. Now he is useing all kinds of different kinds of traps from 110 to 330 in the water and useing #3's and #4's on dry land. Yeah sometimes the walk kills me but when I see what is in the traps it makes it all worth the walk. Now I can't wait till he teaches me how to trap fox, coyotes, and *****.


----------

